# PPD for a AMD Opteron 6172 CPU



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the chance to buy a 6172 for what seems to be dirt cheap ($100). What kind of PPD could I expect from one of these things? Is this one of those monster Opty's some of you talk about from time to time?


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

They go for around $150 used on ebay but you would need 3 more and a socket G34 4P mobo to get the monster ppd 

*note- those chip are a pair of PII Thubans (X6) on the same package.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, well I don't feel like buying a $500 motherboard, plus 3 more CPUs, so if any of you crunchers want it, hit me up. I'll go buy it and sell it to you for $100 plus cost of shipping. http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/4285251865.html


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

Offer him $40 and sell it on ebay for $100  Watch out though- those chips sometimes develop hairline cracks on the edges.

You can get a 1P board but as a cruncher it would likely match a 2600k's output or slightly less

Best way to get these is to wait for someone to upgrade their servers to the next series and buy a set (i.e. 61xx to 62xx, etc...)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2014)

I am watching several FS threads @ [H] with complete turnkey G34 4P rigs with 8/12 core CPU's going for as little as $1k with power supplies. With the F@H -bigadv changes taking place in the next year, be prepared for the market to be flooded with used G34 offerings..


----------



## t_ski (Jan 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> With the F@H -bigadv changes taking place in the next year...


What do you mean?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> What do you mean?


-bigadv is ending in a year. Server rigs will have to switch to SMP or choose other DC projects. If the PPD is poor on the re-worked SMP projects, I'm going to WCG for good. Huge uproar @ [H] and EVGA Forums over this change.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 30, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm going to WCG for good.



Why wait?


----------

